# Warum Kröte unter Wasser?



## angelina (25. März 2008)

Hallo,

bin seit 4 Wochen Teichbesitzer und habe eine Frage zu meinem ersten Tier am Gartenteich.
Heute habe ich eine große __ Erdkröte unter Wasser entdeckt. Natürlich weiß ich, dass die __ Kröten im Wasser ablaichen, aber ist es normal, dass sie Stunden unter Wasser verbringen, wenn noch kein Männchen dabei ist?
Können Kröten ertrinken?  
Ich habe eher einen Zierteich, mit steil abfallenden Wänden, ich mache mir Sorgen, dass sie nicht mehr rauskommt, wenn sie will.
Danke für Eure Antworten.

Angelina


----------



## Nymphaion (25. März 2008)

*AW: Warum Kröte unter Wasser?*

Hallo Angelina,

__ Kröten liegen oft sehr lange unter Wasser. Sie können allerdings tatsächlich ertrinken. Das kommt während der Paarungszeit gar nicht so selten vor, wenn mehrere Männchen sich an ein einziges Weibchen klammern.

Mit einem schräg in den Teich gelegten Brett kannst Du Deiner Kröte ganz leicht einen Notausstieg basteln.


----------



## Frank (25. März 2008)

*AW: Warum Kröte unter Wasser?*

Hallo Angelina,

herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns im Club.



			
				Nymphaion schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einem schräg in den Teich gelegten Brett kannst Du Deiner Kröte ganz leicht einen Notausstieg basteln.



Das würde ich dir sogar dringend empfehlen. 
Weil dein Teich ohne einen "Notausstieg" zur tödlichen Falle für viel mehr Tiere als "nur" einer Kröte werden kann.


----------



## Bernd-Thomas (26. März 2008)

*AW: Warum Kröte unter Wasser?*

Zitat: Weil dein Teich ohne einen "Notausstieg" zur tödlichen Falle für viel mehr Tiere als "nur" einer Kröte werden kann. 


Hallo
Ist das allgemein ratsam, einen sogenannten Notausstieg im Teich (für Tiere) anzulegen, wenn durch die Beflanzung etwaige Flachzonen versperrt werden ?  

Ein fragender Gruß
Tommy


----------



## ösiwilli (26. März 2008)

*AW: Warum Kröte unter Wasser?*

Servus,

ich habe bei meinem Teich (nach schlechten Erfahrungen mit meinem alten Miniteich aus dem ich mal einen Igel retten musste) gleich so einen Notausstieg für Nichtschwimmer mit eingeplant, der gleichzeitig als Vogeltränke dient und von den Vögeln auch ausgiebig zum Baden und trinken genutzt wird. Deswegen auch der Kies damit kein Schmutz aufgewirbelt wird.

LG-Willi


----------

